# Espirit de Corp Magazine



## Cardstonkid (5 Oct 2006)

Can anyone offer me an opinion on this magazine? I am considering a subscription but it is not available in any store in my area, so I cannot give it complete look. I have gone online to their website. It looks interesting, BUT Scott Taylor comes off a bit strong. Does anyone subscribe and what is the opinion of the mag?


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Oct 2006)

TO ALL: Keep the opinions restricted to the quality of the magazine and its contents.  Keep your personal opinon of those involved in its publication to yourself.  Posts which do not stay within these guidelines will be removed.


----------



## orange.paint (5 Oct 2006)

Wow this is kind of hard not to get personal!The magazine quality is fairly good but I find some of the "facts" to be a little off.All in all I find it a normal civilian publication.Depending on what your looking for in a magazine I guess.As I said it's quite hard to discuss without getting into Scott Taylor etc.

Maybe wait till they have a promo for a few free copies and check it out.Chapters should also carry it if you go to any major city.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Oct 2006)

One problem with Espirit de Corp Magazine is the fact that it is not considered a juried magazine therefore unsuitable for academic reference. Having said that the staff does turn up the occasional gem of information, which I then use to search through journal articles and or related DND files.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Oct 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> ... As I said it's quite hard to discuss without getting into Scott Taylor etc.
> ...



Fine; don't.

It seems to me that you gave a good, solid, brief and clear assessment; that ought to suffice.

Does Cadstonkid need more?  I think not.  Lock 'er up, Mods.


----------

